# hate to do this but i'm tired of getting the run around



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ok guys and girls the people that have meet me on here know that i will lend a hand to anyone if i know you or you are a stranger. i will lend a hand to anyone.. well there is a certain person on here ( BIGGDADDY) that wanted to buy a primary tool . so me being the nice guy i am said forget buying 1 i will send you mine and spring compressor and you send them back.. that was almost 3 months ago.. well after him saying he will send and he don't i'm writing it off.. yea its my fualt for trusting a stranger or just helpin someone out . and i do understand that people are busy i am a busy person too very busy .. but i make time to help a brother out .. so all i'm sayin big g daddy hope you enjoy your clutch tools.. sorry for the rant .. yall have a good week


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's exactly why I stopped loaning things out.Even to friends that live in the neighborhood.You always gotta go ask for them back.Your a stand up guy,Walker.I've never met you personally,but for a guy to ship his tool out to help someone,you gotta be.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

That's crap!:aargh4: This (biggdaddy) sounds solid as a soup sandwich......walker I understand yer frustration, however it's situations like this that sour what few good people there are left out there. Please don't be too discouraged by selfish people and their ignorance, brush it off and know that in you continuing to be a good, stand up, solid man will in itself bring a well deserved fate to him. Cheers my friend:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe he will see this and remember, I was suppose to send those back!!! If not, we'll just ban him so he can't borrow anything from anyone else :bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

no need in banning anyone... and i'm not the kinda guy that goes around bashing someone or try to be a forum bully . yea i may hijack a thread here and there .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

but..... but...... I've already got my button ready!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, I wanna be the one that does it!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris, maybe you can be more of an "influence" to get this guys stuff back before banning him....


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I remember you saying something about the guy still had your tool when we were out at riverrun. Sucks he still hasn't got it back to you. Sucks when you try to help someone out and they don't get your stuff back to you. I Know how you feel


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

1bigforeman said:


> Polaris, maybe you can be more of an "influence" to get this guys stuff back before banning him....


Now Where is the fun in that!?!?! :bigok: :bigok:


Hahaha... I'm just joking... I aint gonna go ninj'in nobody that dont need ninj'in.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here's the downside .. 

i will not be able to go threw lake charles,la .. cause i think he is a cop there .. so watch out...lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Kind of ironic that a cop is really a thief...eh?


----------



## jblac15 (Apr 26, 2010)

That sucks man...so much for helpin someone out. Me and my dad were talking the other day about how different things are nowdays compared to when he was my age. You gotta think twice before you even stop to help someone who broke down on the road because it could just be a trap...


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Walker. There are some great people on this site as mentioned before and I would like to give a call out to 1bigforeman. I dealt with him once on an axel that turned out to be something I could not use and he just made sure I was satisfied after the fact. I need to give him a check in his feedback box.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can also add to peoples reputations, by clicking the scale above "feedback"


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Walker a standup guy??? Wtf? Lmao


j/k man, you're all good in my book...


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Walker, i cant believe the nerve of that guy. i rwmember you talkin bout that wen you came by a few weeks ago. Which reminds me, Josh i have to get your front axle back to you buuddy....lol. Anyway, you know your more than welcome to useanything i have, you have helped me out in more cases than i could count.....inn my book your as good as they come Walker....


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Walker, i cant believe the nerve of that guy. i rwmember you talkin bout that wen you came by a few weeks ago. Which reminds me, Josh i have to get your front axle back to you buuddy....lol. Anyway, you know your more than welcome to useanything i have, you have helped me out in more cases than i could count.....inn my book your as good as they come Walker....



Yeah my axle.. Don't make me start a new thread like this about you.. Lol


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Josh said:


> Yeah my axle.. Don't make me start a new thread like this about you.. Lol


LOL, i promise ill get it back to you if i gotta drive it out to ya. its been in the back of my truck since the last time i was out at riv run man. ha, and you tbought i got rid of it.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Haha, Not in a hurry or anything anyways. I might need it someday. Btw, Walker I have a primary puller and stuff if you need one.. As long as I get it back of course Heh


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Walker, i cant believe the nerve of that guy. i rwmember you talkin bout that wen you came by a few weeks ago. Which reminds me, Josh i have to get your front axle back to you buuddy....lol. Anyway, you know your more than welcome to useanything i have, you have helped me out in more cases than i could count.....inn my book your as good as they come Walker....


 
o i forgot to tell you that was your spring compressor that i sent him .. so i owe you for that


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

walker said:


> o i forgot to tell you that was your spring compressor that i sent him .. so i owe you for that


Rutt RoW Raggy


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that. I do hope you get it back. Maybe he will see this and send it out QUICKLY...along with a tracking number. Again, sorry!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang man I remember you mentioning that out at RiverRun...even remember talking to you about it over the phone once or twice. Maybe he'll see this, I doubt that you'll get it back though, not if he's had it this long. I can definitely back up your willingness to help....I seem to remember a certain 2010 brute that got sunk, and you loaned out tools, oil, and oil filters and then took back off to the trails trusting that the guys would put it in the back of your truck when they were done. Your as good a guy as they come in my book, glad I got the chance to meet ya. I've got a puller & compressor and alot of other things if you need to borrow just let me know.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Except for the occasional jab at me about my age or throwing mud in mine and my wife's face (wait, that was DGD, all you Anglo's look alike to me) Walker's a stand up kinda guy. I hate that happened.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Since when did this turn into the walker love fest?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Since when did this turn into the walker love fest?


LOL... :haha: I've never met Walker, but I'm starting to fall for him too... :greddy2:

But seriously, that does suck!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

This kind of junk is why people stop helping others in need. I don't know how many times I have pulled quads out of the park back to my truck because I had the tools needed to fix their problems ( unless of course they need parts). Walker, you were simply stabbed in the back and I hate that it happened to you. When we all meet up for the MIMB ride in September, I'm just going to have to give you a cold beer....


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

just let every one know im not a THIEF i been in training for the last 2 weeks and the tool were to be sent back a while back. but they are in the mail to day since it the first time i had off for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well the important thing is you sent it back. So I rekon everythings good.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

biggdady said:


> just let every one know im not a THIEF i been in training for the last 2 weeks and the tool were to be sent back a while back. but they are in the mail to day since it the first time i had off for a couple of weeks.


:WAYV:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I know how it is getting busy and unfortunately so does filthyredneckbrute. He gave me 5 bucks for some magnets about three months ago and I still haven't sent them to him. filthyredneckbrute--->:nutkick:<-----me


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> I know how it is getting busy and unfortunately so does filthyredneckbrute. He gave me 5 bucks for some magnets about three months ago and I still haven't sent them to him. filthyredneckbrute--->:nutkick:<-----me


LOL...yep I thought about those the other day when I was tryin to find a place to stick my machete on the front rack....":thinking:hmmm, I bet those magnets would work good for this"....lmao. No biggie, I'll get em when they come.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe they are stuck in a mail box somewhere.... I can only imagine my mail carrier thought... WTF when the envelope jumped out of his hand & into my box.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

hey man do u still need those tools? if so u know my number can have in the mail for u asap.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ok guys stop we got all this straightened out. thanks big g for sending them back bro like i said in my pm that understand being busy and i would loan them out to you again ... didn't really mean for this to sound like it ended up ... R2D2 don't hate on me cause people love me .. if you would get your nads from your new bride and come around more often people may still love you.....


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Walker, you know the old saying "better late than never". Thanks should go to you for helping out a fellow rider and thanks to BigDaddy for doing the right thing. The Brotherhood lives!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I just wanted to apologize before you close this thread. I was the one who made the "thief" comment. That was a harsh comment considering I only heard one side of the story. Sorry. Glad things worked out. D


----------

